# My Dog Louie



## aexchange (Dec 14, 2008)

Just wanted to say thank you for the amazing forum and the wealth of information on this forum. I got Louie the day after Thanksgiving and he is now a little over 5 months.

He's been an amazing addition for my wife and I and he's been a real blessing for the two of us. As a side note, we bought a bell that hangs on the door to teach him how to go outside. He picked it up after 3 days and has started using it consistently. He amazes me every day.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Louie is a cutie and :welcome: to the forum!!! I'm new at this too and get so much great info here.

We all love photos so post more when you can.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Louie sure is...


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

He's a real cutie. I still haven't tried the bell thing. I really should. Gryff never tells us when he needs to go out.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

What a cutie he is!  Looks like he has no tear staining...are you just one of the lucky ones?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We use bells too, greatest thing ever.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

We like the bells, too. Even the cat uses them!

Welcome!


----------



## aexchange (Dec 14, 2008)

karlabythec said:


> What a cutie he is!  Looks like he has no tear staining...are you just one of the lucky ones?


he still has a bit but its not terribly bad. we use quite a bit of parsley and feed him blueberries as a treat.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I Love Louie !
Welcome aexchange


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

:welcome: Glad you've joined us! Looking forward to hearing of your fun adventures with Louie.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Ooh little Louie*

If I weren't four years older than you, I think I would be totally in love. Okay, so an older dog can love an adorable puppy. There I said it.

Daisy
Black and White Parti
6/15/2004


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome....and we love the bells at our house too! It's funny, our 90 lb lab uses them now too!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Louie is very cute! :welcome: to the forum!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Louie is such a cute boy. We love the bell at our house, too, although Abby seems to use it to go out to play, too!

Kathie


----------



## ciera123 (Nov 23, 2008)

Louie is a sweetie! Our Pixie rings a bell also, but sometimes just to get us up off the couch to chase her...:suspicious:


----------



## WhatsinAname (Mar 29, 2008)

aexchange said:


> He's been an amazing addition for my wife and I and he's been a real blessing for the two of us. As a side note, we bought a bell that hangs on the door to teach him how to go outside. He picked it up after 3 days and has started using it consistently. He amazes me every day.


Welcome to the Forum. I also got a wealth of information. This forum is fantastic. The Havanese are amazing !!!!!. I tried the bell but for some reason Cody hasn't caught on to it. Other ways he is so amazing, smart and loving . I couldn't think of him not in my life. I only wish I got him sooner.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What a handsome guy !!! I am so envious of that clean face. No tear stains. Welcome !!!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Almost missed this one...Welcome Louie!


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Looking forward to more pics and stories...


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

Welcome, Louie! Glad to meet another Texan!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome to the forum, what a cute little boy you've got!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

YOUR BABY IS ADORABLE !!!!


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------

